# Beeswax for sale



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We now offer beeswax for sale on our website, just click on the Beeswax and Craft Supplies tab.

https://lappesbeesupply.com/

We offer free shipping on our wax for orders over $100.


----------

